# Compiler Fehler



## stban (27. Feb 2007)

Hi, 

Ich versuche ein MIDlet zum laufen zu bringen, aber bekomme folgenden Fehler

javac: target release 1.1 conflicts with default source release 1.5
com.sun.kvem.ktools.ExecutionException
Build failed

Bedeutet daß der javac Compiler schwierigkeit hat? oder? aber wo könnte ich das einstellen?
Ich hoffe Hinweise oder Tipps zu bekommen.

Ich arbeite mit dem WTK vom SonyEricsson.

Danke
stban


----------



## Jockel (27. Feb 2007)

Google ist dein Freund: http://www.velocityreviews.com/foru...conflicts-with-default-source-release-15.html
Du musst eine ältere JDK Version verwenden.


----------



## stban (27. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

Danke. Genau das mache ich gerade,  weil auf der seite von Sony Ericsson unter

developer.sonyericsson.com/thread.jspa?messageID=60190&#60190

etwas darüber auch diskutiert wird.

Auf jeden Fall Danke

stban


----------

